# swiss and rainbow chard: stems & leaves ok?



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

Thinking of feeding some as we grow and eat a lot.

thanks in advance,
CH


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Ceres Hil said:


> Thinking of feeding some as we grow and eat a lot.
> 
> thanks in advance,
> CH


You can feed chard in small amounts, preferably mixed with other greens. It is high in oxalic acid, so too much or two often is a no-no.

Here's an interesting site with some information about safe foods for buns:
http://agilitynut.wordpress.com/2008/09/25/rabbit-safe-foods/


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

We put in a small stem for each group; the willow just continues to get demolished! That and rolled oats are a huge hit. 
The local farmer I get feed from happens to do oaks and red wheat (for our poultry) so when I talk to him, I may just get a ton. Between 11 rabbits (planning on more this winter) and a pregger pig, it won't last and is cheaper than pellets.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Ceres Hil said:


> We put in a small stem for each group; the willow just continues to get demolished! That and rolled oats are a huge hit.
> The local farmer I get feed from happens to do *oaks* and red wheat (for our poultry) so when I talk to him, I may just get a ton. Between 11 rabbits (planning on more this winter) and a pregger pig, it won't last and is cheaper than pellets.


Oaks or oats? I have heard that oak is not particularly desirable for rabbits.


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

Doh! Oats--not too many oaks out here in West WA!


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Oats and red wheat should be fine. Barley is also a good grain for rabbits, but I realize it is hard to get in some areas and wheat has similar nutrients. You will have to phase in the grains while reducing the pellets, but it should not cause any problems, particularly as you also feed hay and greens. Hay/grain/greens has become a popular way of feeding rabbits with people on this forum. Your rabbits will take longer to mature (mine take about 14 - 16 weeks) but your overall costs should be less and I think the meat tastes even better.

Grain has less protein than pellets, so you may want to keep an eye on the overall protein levels in their diet. Feeding some alfalfa hay will help.


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

swiss chard is okay. I find feeding once a week works. any more than that and the rabbits won't eat it.


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

Maggie,

Doesn't willow have a high protein level ~20%? This should aid growth right? We also get barley from the same farmer (pigs feed again). I think we are quite fortunate as he has 400 acres of cereal crops and is close to us. Feed cost is around 300 ton, so we should be in decent shape; Washington is an expensive place, so moderate feed is going to help!
We will be raising sunflowers next season primarily for the hens, stalks for pigs--the buns will get some too.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Ceres Hil said:


> Maggie,
> 
> Doesn't willow have a high protein level ~20%? This should aid growth right? We also get barley from the same farmer (pigs feed again). I think we are quite fortunate as he has 400 acres of cereal crops and is close to us. Feed cost is around 300 ton, so we should be in decent shape; Washington is an expensive place, so moderate feed is going to help!
> We will be raising sunflowers next season primarily for the hens, stalks for pigs--the buns will get some too.


Yes, willow has a high percentage of protein... anywhere from 11 - 24%, depending on climate, soil, species of willow, it seems. There is some indication it may also be a natural coccidiostat. Some concern has been expressed about its blood-thinning properties, however. My rabbits seem to do very well on it, fed quite regularly as one of their greens.

A mix of grains is likely best for the buns... if you can give oats, wheat and barley they should do well on it. 

Sunflowers are great plants for bunnies... leaves, stalks and seeds are all highly palatable. Besides feeding the fresh plant as a green, you could likely cut the whole plant with seed head, dry it, and feed in winter. I haven't tried that... but it should work.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

A couple of good sources for information on willow:

www.maf.govt.nz/sff/about-projects/.../01.../tree-feed-1-dec-01.pdf

http://www.fao.org/ag/AGP/AGPC/doc/pasture/peshawarproceedings/willow.pdf


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

> Sunflowers are great plants for bunnies... leaves, stalks and seeds are all highly palatable. Besides feeding the fresh plant as a green, you could likely cut the whole plant with seed head, dry it, and feed in winter. I haven't tried that... but it should work.


tried that (storing dried heads)...got raided by mice in very short order. can't keep it in sealed container (the heads) because they get mouldy very quickly. it's amazing at how quickly mice (and squirrels) can find a stash and demolish it in short order.

IF you have a vermin free place....I'd say try it, but if you have any vermin....they make a beeline.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Good point, Ladyown! I hadn't thought about the vermin raiding it, but you are absolutely right. Drat! I suppose one could make a hardware cloth cage for the seed heads and dry the stalks with leaves.


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

it was weird....i had grain, bird seed etc stored nearby with WAY easier access (on the ground) and they climbed up onto the rabbit racks to get to the sunflower. So...we're just not going to go there anytime soon again.


----------

